# Hen or other bird egg???



## Namjeev (May 29, 2017)

I have three hens all using the same lay box. We have two and nothing is wrong with the other but they'll sit on top another just to use the one. Tonight when I went to gather eggs I noticed we have a much smaller brown egg which isn't a usual for any of our hens. I am pretty new to raising hens so my question is will they lay one much small than normal with a different color or if I might have a nearby bird starting to use our lay box?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No it's not unusual if your chickens are new layers. I got on myself today and my girls are seasoned layers. It may or may not have a yolk in it.


----------



## Namjeev (May 29, 2017)

Thanks! Only the Araucana is a new layer this year. But our rooster tends to be more abusive on our mama more than the others.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's got to be a hen egg. On of mine lays them often. But she's 6/7 and has had this problem now and then.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's also possible one hen may have laid two eggs, a small one and normal size. I've had it happen.
Consider a chicken saddle for the mama to protect her from injuries from your overmating rooster.


----------



## Namjeev (May 29, 2017)

We cracked it open and it was an all egg whites egg. No yolk.


----------



## Namjeev (May 29, 2017)

Our rooster is pulling out feathers on her head behind her crown. He doesn't do that to the other hens.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Is he doing it while he's mounting her? Or just picking her feathers just for the heck of it?


----------



## Namjeev (May 29, 2017)

To catch her and while mounting.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's my little egg story. I suspect they were from the same hen. It had a perfect little yolk.


----------



## Namjeev (May 29, 2017)

That's awesome you got a tiny yolk too.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've had them with and without the yolk.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont remember if this small egg had a yolk in it or not lol.


----------

